# Bellator 73 Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sign up here if you would like to pick MMA fights in a league competition against other forum members. Bellator's next show is Friday, Aug. 24th. If Dan9 the champ signs up he will defend this:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 73, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose (6 picks total unless the card changes), and send them to me in a private message by 7 PM on fight night EDT. Because Bellator has so many card changes you might want to wait until after the weigh in's to make your picks, but you can always change your picks if they change these fights:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> Marcos Galvao vs. Luis Nogueira
> Attila Vegh vs. Travis Wiuff
> ...



If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. If two people call out each other as an opponent it will be on! Here is how to go about making your picks...



> Select the correct fighter: 10 points
> 
> Select the correct method of win: 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> ...


*
Main Event

pipe (12-5-1) vs kantowrestler (5-15-1)

Main Card

dudabides (7-8) vs IcemanCometh (0-1)

Members signed up:

IcemanCometh
pipe
kantowrestler
dudeabides :thumbsup:
*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sign me up


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

lol not many here for this one. sign me up, this event snuck up on me.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, you can go against kanto in the main (and only) event and I'll wait it out! Don't worry the real card is just changing not falling apart.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Real card falling apart?


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Real card falling apart?


Dont worry, Bellator isn't some tin pot org like the UFC, the card wont fall apart. lol

Weigh-ins are done;-

Main Card

205 lbs.: Travis Wiuff (206) vs. Attila Vegh (204.4)
135 lbs.: Marcos Galvao (136) vs. Luis Nogueira (136)
265 lbs.: Ryan Martinez (254) vs. Mike Wessel (262.6)	
205 lbs.: Mike Mucitelli (204.4) vs. Matt Van Buren (205.8)

Preliminary Card

145 lbs.: Chris Coggins (146) vs. Zach Underwood (145.6)	
155 lbs.: Cosmo Alexandre (155.6) vs. Harry Johnson (154)	
170 lbs.: Kelvin Tiller (190.2*) vs.Amaechi Oselukwue (184.8)	
170 lbs.: Andy Uhrich (170.2) vs. Joe Williams (170.6)	
205 lbs.: Brian Albin (205) vs. Jacob Noe (205.8)	
135 lbs.: Jay Black (133) vs. Brian Hall (135.6)

*Tiller has two hours to lose 4.2 pounds or be fined 20 percent of his purse


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

If I can still sign up would like too..I see you need a fourth.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you, it's you vs me then, I put it up there. People can still sign up all day until the fights start and every two will be put up there.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Damn forgot about this..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Bellator 73 Pick 'em
*
​
The correct calls:



> Alexandre KO 2
> Noe TKO 1
> Tiller TKO 2
> Uhrich UD
> ...



*
Main Event

pipe (12-6-1) vs kantowrestler (6-15-1)
Fight won by kantowrestler 49 to 47!

Main Card

dudabides (8-8) vs IcemanCometh (0-2)
Fight won by dudeabides 58 to 29! 

*​

The highest scorer on this show was what's his name with 58 points to get a lucky win. What a scrap that was between pipe and kanto. Thanks for playing guys!

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

pipe


> Kelvin Tiller - sub - rnd 1 *16*
> Brian Hall - sub - rnd 1 *18*
> Travis Wiuff - UD
> Marcos Galvao - UD *13*
> ...


kantowrestler


> Luis Nogueira/unanimous decision
> Travis Wiuff/unanimous decision
> Mike Wessel/unanimous decision *19*
> Mike Mucitelli/unanimous decision *13*
> ...


dudeabides


> Martinez UD
> Van Buren UD
> Alexandre TKO 2 *22*
> Galvao UD *13*
> ...


IcemanCometh


> Travis Wiuff UD
> Andy Uhrich RD 2 KO *15*
> Mike Wessel KO RD 1 *14*
> Matt Van Buren TKO RD 2
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please. We can play again at 74 next month if people want to.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And so my quest for redemption continues.


----------

